# New ENTJ



## clutch04 (Dec 2, 2008)

Howdy to all... I'm an ENTJ and new to the site... I figured I was interested in how the Jungian Types all get along and so here I am... looking forward to seeing what this is all about... God willing...


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Abandon all hope, ye who enter here.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to the cafe  Nice to have you here


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

run while you still can


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

haha niiice trope.

hey man... welcome. Two ENTJs now...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Now, now, no scaring them away!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

You'd have to get him to admit to being capable of fear before I'll believe it's possible.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

we'll see about that when I get done with him


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

haha trope!! Hey welcome I'm a ENTJ too !! It will be interesting to see your responses!!


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Who said brevity was the source of all wit.
Welcome.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings clutch! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time spending your time here.:happy:


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there Clutch!! ^^
hope you enjoy this forum..


----------



## livanay (Nov 17, 2008)

Bienvenido señor!

Happy posting =)


----------



## banned user (Nov 5, 2008)

w007. ENTJ. Nice to see more of your kind around here.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm JoeMetallic. Nice to meet you. Help yourself to anything that's in the fridge, and don't pet the cats.


----------



## jaded (Jan 4, 2009)

*Greetings!!!!*

Hello, good people. I'm new to the site and wanted to say hi. Question, has anyone here seen Slumdog Millionaire?? I just saw it New Year's Day... good stuff.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello. I don't think we have any other ENFJs, so this should be interesting.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello Jaded welcome.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

What's up?


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Yay!! Another ENFJ!


----------

